# Public Announcement...



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome Back to the Bullies 101 section...
We got off to a bumpy start...but were back for good...and better than ever...let me make it known this is an open section...and anyone has the right to start threads or comment on threads. Please keep the personal issues out of here though... Anything intended on helping these breeds will always be allowed. I don't have all the answers and this is where I fall back on my GoPitbull family to help out when needed...I am just like yall...I wanna learn and strive to be better. Thank you all for the support you have showed the section and the positive responses...may the year of 2011 be the best for us and may we all finally realize that we are always stronger as a team...no use in battling each other...the only true fight should be against BSL...
Thanks again,
John...aka LSEightOhSixx


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I got you LS


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOO HOO let the learning begin. I know I am ready to start this quest.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good to see the section back, LS.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Aaahhh shoots we back! BSL SUCKS! Welcome back Bully 101 ..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bout time


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Whatever dude :rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

John I am glad to see this section back, i am with Sharon let's get to learning


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Enough with all this chit chat lets get to posting up Bully info.


----------

